

The Beatles Appear In iTunes - thehodge
http://www.macrumors.com/2010/11/16/the-beatles-appear-in-itunes-store/

======
jgrahamc
Yawn. If you wanted the Beatles on your iPod you could have gone out and
bought the CDs and ripped them.

~~~
whakojacko
...Or otherwise acquired them. This is a letdown for how much they were hyping
it out. Was I too optimistic to hope for something that I would _actually_
never forget, like cloud-based iTunes?

~~~
NathanKP
The average consumer doesn't care about a cloud-based iTunes. The Beatles are
something that they will never forget, but they don't care about the technical
delivery method. They just want the content.

------
epo
Meh! Apple's marketing department needs to go back on their meds, the only
thing we will never forget is how overhyped this announcement was.

In the UK the White Album on iTunes is £17.99, on Amazon it is £12.99, what am
I missing?

~~~
michael_dorfman
What am I missing?

What, exactly, did Apple's marketing department do to hype (much less
overhype) this announcement? It seems to me that there was a cryptic teaser
page on the iTunes site for 24 hours. It's hard to imagine a more low-key
launch, other than silently adding the Beatles albums to the iTunes catalog.

It seems to me that it is the tech media who need to have their meds adjusted.

~~~
epo
Apple's teaser suggested an unforgettable announcement, this must have been
designed to fuel speculation. The disappointed backlash will be quite funny,
and deserved.

------
thehodge
I'm quite surprised at the level of 'upmph' that has been given to this
announcement... we all knew it was going to happen one day but to be honest,
it makes no difference to anyone.. most people already had the beatles on
there iPod years ago...

------
mcantor
Why are there _THREE_ stories about this on the front page of HACKER NEWS?!

 _THREE_!

~~~
AndrewDucker
Because TWO was not enough, and THREE is ONE HIGHER!

------
joshus
Apple never introduced products "You'll never forget" without a media event.
Apple would describe their products as "magical", "amazing", or
"revolutionary", but "Tomorrow is another day", "You'll never forget" is
personal. It has an obvious sense of lyrics. And music, include that from the
Beatles, is to most people unforgettable. People has an attachment to music on
a whole different level compared to technologies, which are replaceable and in
most cases just tools to get things done, like listen to music.

Anybody who knows Apple wouldn't expect anything other than Beatles from
yesterday's tease.

------
benwerd
Zzz.

Is this announcement any more seismic over in the music industry?

(Is there a music industry equivalent to HN? Hack News?)

------
Robin_Message
Is that it?!??! We were all set for music streaming and we get the back
catalogue of a fairly influential band whose label had a long standing
trademark dispute with iTunes over the word Apple.

------
spoiledtechie
Can we please stop posting popular stories on Hacker News? If I wanted to know
that the Beatles Album came out, I could have gone to ANY news source.

